# What is your home bandwidth usage?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some are able to monitor how much bandwidth they use on their home internet connection. How much do you use?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

We do a lot of streaming. 2 gig per day. Then I come home and do work, which tends to consume a lot of bandwidth. We crest 150 gigs regularly.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I picked 100-150 but our range is actually more like 50-150. We don't do much streaming but my wife and I both watch stuff through iTunes occasionally.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

For June my household used 98.1 down, 15.3 up.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

According to Time Warner...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I consistantly use anywhere from 240GB-250GB per month. For the typical user that's rather high; however I'm not normal as my wife will tell you. :grin:

I run an stream alot with my slingbox, my kids are always using netflix and or playing multiplayer PS3 online games and I run a website as well as an FTP server.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm assuming that Verizon's VOD counts in my total, so I picked over 150 gb. That said, I also download a lot of stuff to my computer each month, some automatically by Microsoft, Apple, and Adobe. Verizon FiOS has no monthly cap as yet.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Being out in the boonies, we don't have cable or dsl. We used satellite for the first 4 years & had a 400MB limit per day. It was so slow that we rarely did anything online other than email & surf. Verizon finally got a 3G signal out to us & so we went to a netbook that we ICS with our router. Their highest plan was $80 for 10GB. We did that for a year & had no trouble staying under 10GB. They have a nice tool that lets you see your usage close to real time. A few months ago, we found a company that resells Verizon's 3G service & we got a 20GB plan for $60. We have yet to go over 10GB on the new plan, though. I think if we ever got "real" internet access, we still wouldn't use much. Our habits have been changed by 6 years of having to watch our usage.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow, some heavy users here. I have Time Warner and usually use between 100 to 150 GB a month. Most of it doing my DBSTalk duties and online backups but some of it doing streaming from iTunes and Netflix. 

I'm really surprised that Time Warner still hasn't put their foot down and started solid bandwidth caps. If they set the cap at about 250GB, I wouldn't have a problem but I bet many would especially those that run web servers.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Our Average is about 20 GB Our peak month so far this year was 53 GB

Our G15 service allows 250 GB a month!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

damondlt said:


> Our Average is about 20 GB Our peak month so far this year was 53 GB
> 
> Our G15 service allows 250 GB a month!


 Wow! Start watching some movies! LOL


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

My bandwidth usage is largely made up of online streaming videos (Netflix & Amazon [AmazonPrime and some stuff I have rented/bought]) and downloads for DirecTV VOD. I like to watch whole seasons of TV shows all one right after another. It makes a big difference when what you are streaming/downloading is in HD also.

Demo downloads on PS3 and Steam can be 1GB or more, and full installs/patches for both WoW and SWTOR are around 10GB each. I also have a pretty much constant VPN connection to my workplace which adds to it as well.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Wow! Start watching some movies! LOL


 I stream Amazon movies almost daily and my daughter watches movies on netflix nightly. Plus my computer is online all day . We do stuff, but there are only so many things you can stream or watch in a day!:lol:

Our home internet fleet consists of:

Directv HR34 and 23 Receiver
LG Smart TV
LG Blu Ray
2 Nintendo 3DS
Wii
PS3
Kindle Fire
Toshiba Thrive
HP Desk Top computer
Dell Desk Top Computer


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I voted 50-75, but since Comcast seems to have removed their monitor, it is really only a guess.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No streaming to speak of. I've tried it a couple of times, but don't use it regularly.

I haven't really found a program that I trust to be accurate to track BW. I've been using NetWorx for a while and it's showing between .5G and 1.5G per day.

Currently I have both SeaMonkey and Opera running with about 50 or 60 tabs open. Most are boards like this, with a bunch of new sites and a few other things.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> I voted 50-75, but since Comcast seems to have removed their monitor, it is really only a guess.


Check the Users and Settings tab. Top right part of the screen.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I haven't really found a program that I trust to be accurate to track BW. I've been using NetWorx for a while and it's showing between .5G and 1.5G per day.
> 
> .


 Our Internet provider keeps track of ours. You can check it once a day.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Our Internet provider keeps track of ours. You can check it once a day.


Mine doesn't. They say since the service is unlimited, there is no reason for them to provide such a tool.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I voted 50-75, but since Comcast seems to have removed their monitor, it is really only a guess.


I check my Comcast usage monitor last night. Shows I have used 60GB this month so far. It also, to my surprise, had a note that Comcast has suspended the 250GB cap until further notice.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

no idea


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

klang said:


> Check the Users and Settings tab. Top right part of the screen.


I did Google search before and it seems some have it and some don't. I know I used to have it.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

With PRTG I can get a Rolling 30 Days of bandwidth usage so far in the last 30 days which I would say is probably fairly average usage for me I am at:

FIOS (Primary) - 41.340GB Down / 84.804GB Upload for a total of 126.145GB
RCN (Backup Only) - 1GB Down / 62MB Up for a total of 1.153 GB

This is taken from the SNMP Data at my Firewall / Router since my FIOS Router doesn't support SNMP (at least for me) my router has been replaced recently so the data in it isn't useful at this point.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TW doesn't have a limit (Yet, hope it NEVER comes), but still check it using my Router's (Netgear) software. Varies by month. Sometimes as low as 100GBs, sometimes as high as 300GBs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

funhouse69 said:


> FIOS (Primary) - 41.340GB Down / 84.804GB Upload for a total of 126.145GB


How are you uploading twice what you're downloading? Or do you have those numbers reversed?

The other set of numbers looks more reasonable.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure that FiOS lets you track it. 

As I've mentioned before, I LOVE FiOS (Voice - FDV & Internet)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> I voted 50-75, but since Comcast seems to have removed their monitor, it is really only a guess.


Comcast's current-month meter and 3-month hist-o-gram can be found under the [Users & Settings] tab.

My monthly usage is all over the place, but I estimate an average of slightly above 100 gB, streaming movies, surfing the web and email. Well under Comcast's 250 gB cap.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> My monthly usage is all over the place, but I estimate an average of slightly above 100 gB, streaming movies, surfing the web and email. Well under Comcast's 250 gB cap.


Nick, does your screen have a little box right under the usage meter saying Comcast is suspending the 250GB cap indefinitely?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Comcast/User & Settings*


> *My Current Data Usage*
> 
> Your usage is measured starting the 1st of every month and is displayed graphically in the horizontal bar and to the right in the column labeled "Used". Also for your convenience, the history of your last 3 months usage is displayed in the bar chart below labeled "Usage History.
> 
> Note: enforcement of the 250GB data consumption threshold is currently suspended.





Davenlr said:


> Nick, does your screen have a little box right under the usage meter saying Comcast is suspending the 250GB cap indefinitely?


Yes (see above), but it doesn't say "indefinitely".


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> How are you uploading twice what you're downloading? Or do you have those numbers reversed?
> 
> The other set of numbers looks more reasonable.


No this is right, since I have the FIOS 40/40mb plan it allows me to use my HD Slingboxes with excellent results and use them often. I can also watch movies stored on my home Media Server anywhere through a VPN Connection without any hiccups provided the connection I am on can support the bandwidth which is nice.

Keep in mind the RCN Numbers are for the Backup / Failover Connection only. I have a Routing Policy that prevents any Slingbox Traffic from going through that link unless the primary fails. The Backup Connection is only 20mb / 2mb which just doesn't cut it for my Slingbox to provide HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Per Comcast:








I'm always startled at how little we're using.

I guess those animals doing cute things YouTube videos my wife streams every day aren't very big. I do download software and upload to our web site.

Then I think about when I thought I'd never see a 1 MB file....:sure:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 50GB, $1 per gig after, cap on my 50mb connection and unlimited on my 20mb connection.

I use the 50 and the family splits the 20.

We average about 180gb a month


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We use about 15-20GB each month. Not much movie streaming, only the occasional VOD download.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's _not_ surprising to me that, as of this date/time, over 70% of respondents burn less than 150gB/mo. I peaked out at 164gB last year after one month of watching every HD movie I could find on Netflix/Amazon, trying to crack the Comcast cap. :whatdidid

I tried, but I just...couldn't...do it. They beat me like a rented mule :crying:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

kevinturcotte said:


> TW doesn't have a limit (Yet, hope it NEVER comes), but still check it using my Router's (Netgear) software. Varies by month. Sometimes as low as 100GBs, sometimes as high as 300GBs.


 Time Warner has a site where you can check your bandwidth usage.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll go anywhere from 1 to maybe as much as 10GB/day - and I think my 'worst' day was somewhere in the 100GB range when I was restoring a library from a disk corruption.


----------

